# Stretching leather on riding boots?



## piaffe (21 November 2008)

Is there anything you can do to leather riding boots that are too tight around the calf? Can you stretch them? I was given a pair for my birthday but They are a tad tight


----------



## BigRed (21 November 2008)

A good boot repairer will stretch them professionally and carefully.  

If you can bear to wear them, they will give, so try wearing them at any opportunity.


----------



## donna_louisa (21 November 2008)

https://www.brogini.com/product_detail.cfm?id=LSD125
you could try this i havent used it so i dont know how well it works. but i would definately say wear them as often as you can and if you can, try putting them infront of the fire or a radiator before puting them on that'l help them soften a bit.


----------



## muffinino (21 November 2008)

Can you get them on? If so, warm the leather up, put on a pair of pop socks and wear them as much as possible. It might make your legs throb, will be painful and difficult to sit on the loo but they will stretch to fit you


----------



## YorksG (21 November 2008)

Try putting a fair amount of flexolan on them and then stuffing the legs very tightly with magazines, it worked for a pair I had. Try and leave them somewhere warm while the flexolan works in. Then wear them a lot. Worked with a pair I had, before I got some with zips!


----------



## piaffe (21 November 2008)

Thanks everyone. Does anyone know how much it may cost to take them to a Cobblers for stretching?


----------



## Seahorse (21 November 2008)

I had the same problem with mine but I have adjustable boot trees that I put on the widest I possibly could and that stretched them, I now keep widening them just a bit every time I put them back in after wearing them and they're fine now.

I wondered about putting zips in mine but I don't know if it's possible?


----------



## chriscrogul (21 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
https://www.brogini.com/product_detail.cfm?id=LSD125
you could try this i havent used it so i dont know how well it works. but i would definately say wear them as often as you can and if you can, try putting them infront of the fire or a radiator before puting them on that'l help them soften a bit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Did you have to put the Brogini link up?  I'm very tempted  to bash the plastic now lol!!


----------



## Donnatella (12 December 2008)

Hey there 

New face n thought i would tell you deffinatly to splash the plastic. i have my Brogini boots and they are GORGEOUS!!!! first i ordered the wrong size and they sorted it stright away for me. They will help with any problem!!!


----------

